# Men's Spaceliner - Any clues to determine wheel size from photo?



## bikemonkey (Oct 29, 2018)

Was everything scaled down for the 24" wheel version of the Spaceliner? I am trying to gauge the wheel size of this bike from the photograph.

Thanks!


----------



## AndyA (Oct 29, 2018)

Only a guess, but it's likely that the saddle is the same size on both 24" and 26" bikes. Of course, the saddle is often not original. Also, it's tough to scale off the small difference between 24" and 26" on a photo. Just squinting at that bike, the proportions seem to suggest 24".


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

I agree, it seems small to me...


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

anders1 said:


> I agree, it seems small to me...




Ditto


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 1, 2018)

_Thanks to everyone_ who chimed in and it's nice to have a consensus! Using the saddle as the reference point on this type bike will certainly help me out in the future.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Can someone tell me what the diameter of the chain ring is on one of these? V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 1, 2018)

I just count the number of spokes.


----------



## kreika (Nov 1, 2018)

Was thinking 26 but has very low profile tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Then I think that would be a 26" bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Nov 1, 2018)

I hate to confuse things but I also think it is 26" To me when a photo is taken of a bike at a slight elevation ( like this looks to me ) it makes the bike look smaller.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 1, 2018)

This is a 24" Flightliner, if it is any help. Fork should be identical.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm betting 26"


----------



## Gordon (Nov 1, 2018)

I am putting my money on 26. If it was a 24 inch it would have 28 spoke rims, not 36.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 2, 2018)

I received a pic of the serial number today and it is a 26" 1964/65 single speed. Thanks again for everyone's opinion on this - good points on the #spokes and the photo angle can be deceptive.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 2, 2018)

Be careful with the spoke-number test; I have a 24" Huffy Good Vibrations that has 36 spokes. The pic below of a girls 24" Flightliner appears to have 36 spokes.


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I received a pic of the serial number today and it is a 26" 1964/65 single speed. Thanks again for everyone's opinion on this - good points on the #spokes and the photo angle can be deceptive.
> View attachment 893787



 Just out of curiosity....couldn't you have got a picture of the dimensions on  side of the tire? I guess the serial number will give you the year and hub speed. Anyway...mystery solved


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

Sven said:


> Just out of curiosity....couldn't you have got a picture of the dimensions on  side of the tire? I guess the serial number will give you the year and hub speed. Anyway...mystery solved



Yes...at the time I posted I was going on limited info by the CL seller. While waiting for a response/more pics I wrote the CABE...those Spaceliners don't sit around...that one was sold but not to me.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I received a pic of the serial number today and it is a 26" 1964/65 single speed. Thanks again for everyone's opinion on this - good points on the #spokes and the photo angle can be deceptive.
> View attachment 893787



Yes, 46901 is the Sears catalog # for '64-5 Spaceliners, the stamp on the bikes generally have an extra 0 or 1 at the end of the code for some reason.


----------



## BrentP (Jan 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Can someone tell me what the diameter of the chain ring is on one of these? V/r Shawn



It's been months since I last visited the site (life has been busy), but better late than never.  The chain ring is 7 1/2" dia (give or take a fraction of an inch.


----------

